# Various eyeliner swatches..Milani, UD, L'Oreal, MAC etc.



## deathcabber (Mar 20, 2008)

Milani Black Magics....love them so much, hate how much they smudge. L-R Blackened Pink, Blue, Teal, Green, Gold and Sterling. 

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...2/DSC_0320.jpg





24/7 liners also in the same order as the 1st pic but beginning with Bourbon going from the bottom up and in the swatch pic going L-R...and in the 2nd pic Clinique Black Diamond and Egyptian swatches shown too.






Comparison of dark goldish olive liners... L-R Milani Blackened Gold, UD Stash, Clinique Egyptian (darker IRL)





L'Oreal HIP liners L-R Blue, Blue and Teal mixed, Teal and to compare....UD 24/7 in Covet and MAC Minted Kohl (all very similar but with differing amount of shimmer)











Milani glitter glamour duos (forget the names), NYX Blue Glitter Liner and MAC Peacocky


----------

